# OK - Pics of my new SSR GT3s :-)



## M5 LITE (Oct 29, 2003)

Finally - here are a couple pics of my new wheels


----------



## hagenmi1 (Dec 14, 2003)

Ahh...very nice. May I ask the size and how much they set you back?


----------



## M5 LITE (Oct 29, 2003)

hagenmi1 said:


> Ahh...very nice. May I ask the size and how much they set you back?


Sure -

Wheels: 18 x 8.5 front, 18 x 9.5 rear
Tires: P245/40ZR18, P275/35ZR18

And the price - $1500 with about 70-80% left on the Bridgestone Potenza SO-3s and the wheels are in perfect shape - didn't even need rebalancing when I got them... 

Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Looks good, Gene! Now we need to set you up with High Gloss Shadowline. I'm sure you can get a very good price on it, along with an M-Technik front bumper!


----------



## hagenmi1 (Dec 14, 2003)

M5 LITE said:


> Sure -
> 
> Wheels: 18 x 8.5 front, 18 x 9.5 rear
> Tires: P245/40ZR18, P275/35ZR18
> ...


Thanks, the reason I ask is that I'm looking to upgrade my rims and tires.


----------



## BMRSEB (Oct 14, 2003)

*Nice wheels Gene!!*



Tyrone said:


> Looks good, Gene! Now we need to set you up with High Gloss Shadowline. I'm sure you can get a very good price on it, along with an M-Technik front bumper!


And clear those rear lights, maybe CELIS??  I personally will probably go with the "fake" CELIS (RED/Clear Crystal Lenses, no LED), once I find a decent price. sticking with the old M5 (2000) style for now ..


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Those look greattt :thumbup: 

Do you have any side shot pics? I want to use the wheels on my website to show the what if differences.


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

*nicee*

that's more like it.


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

BMRSEB said:


> And clear those rear lights, maybe CELIS??  I personally will probably go with the "fake" CELIS (RED/Clear Crystal Lenses, no LED), once I find a decent price. sticking with the old M5 (2000) style for now ..


Black/silver looks great. What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

Those are soooooo cool.

BTW, what made you decide to go with wider tires in the rear vs. 18 x 8.5 all around, performance or looks?

I'm thinking about going 18 x 8.5 all around because I want to keep the weight down and figure that 8.5 in the back is plenty wide since I don't have the power of an M5. I admit the staggerd look does look great though.


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

M5 LITE said:


> Sure -
> 
> Wheels: 18 x 8.5 front, 18 x 9.5 rear
> Tires: P245/40ZR18, P275/35ZR18
> ...


 :thumbup:

From the above, I assume you purchased them used. Ebay?

Congrats, Kevin


----------



## ///MDex (Dec 11, 2003)

_*Very * _ Nice


----------



## M5 LITE (Oct 29, 2003)

I might not even do shadowline - now, I kind of like the silver/chrome accents becasue now they match the huge lip of the wheels - kinda completes the theme 

Next up is a set of smoked CELIS LED taillamps - I've been waiting for get rid of these taillamps for the longest time, but always found an excuse, but now I need to. They're eating up taillamp bulbs at an alarming rate - thank goodness that I work at a dealership... 

Yeah, I was slightly apprehensive about buying a used set of tires/wheels, but I bought them from a fellow RF participant and he has been extremely accomodating in me purchasing these wheels.

Also next is a coilover suspension from H&R and then finally would be a 3.15 LSD and maybe a BBK just for the front wheels. I'm on the prowl for some good, used parts and I'm in the perfect position for it right now 

Once I get some better pics of my car, I'll post them up and create a good sig pic as well...


----------



## BMRSEB (Oct 14, 2003)

fixdaserver said:


> Black/silver looks great. What kind of wheels are those?


They are Breyton Inspirations 18X8.5, 18X9.5.. I was thinking about powdercoating them black. What you see is just PShop'd for evaluation purposes..


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

*oh no!!!*



M5 LITE said:


> Finally - here are a couple pics of my new wheels


You are forcing me to call Tirerack now!


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

BMRSEB said:


> They are Breyton Inspirations 18X8.5, 18X9.5.. I was thinking about powdercoating them black. What you see is just PShop'd for evaluation purposes..


Just curious, is the lowering kit made by PShop as well?

If not, what do you have in there, looks pretty low?


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

excellent! nice healthy lip, looks good.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

I couldn't resist 

I stole your wheels Gene and put them on my car. I must admit I'm liking them to much :thumbup:


----------



## M5 LITE (Oct 29, 2003)

*SWEET! Very nice P-Shop job!*



humanoid said:


> I couldn't resist
> 
> I stole your wheels Gene and put them on my car. I must admit I'm liking them to much :thumbup:


Nice skills with Photoshop! All I know how to do is resize and run batch jobs of plugins... 

Can you take your smoked CELIS taillamps and put them on my car? I really want them too, but am slightly apprehensive of how they will look on my lighter colored car. Thanks!


----------



## Quake (Oct 14, 2003)

NICE!!!!!! Now i'm decided on what to get. I've been debating a lot if i would go for 18s or 19s. I thought that the 18s would be too small for a 5 series. My 3 has 18s and i was thinking that for a 5, 19s would be better. I really don't want to bend those 19s on NJ roads. At least on the 18s i would have .5' more rubber between the rim. CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Here you go Gene what you think?


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

I'm having fun now so, I lowered your car too :thumbup:


----------



## M5 LITE (Oct 29, 2003)

*Jumpin Jehosefats!!*



humanoid said:


> I'm having fun now so, I lowered your car too :thumbup:


 :yikes: :yikes: SWEET!! Oh man, you may just get me into trouble with the financially responsible wifee - I see that and I'm thinking, that's only a call away... DAMMIT! 

Very nice work with the P-Shop - I really need to learn how to use it - I'm not even scratching the surface with what I know...

Thank you! You've really help me make up my mind - smoked CELIS LED taillamps will be on their way soon and the coilovers aren't going to be far behind... :thumbup:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

> OK - Pics of my new SSR GT3s


Great choice, the wheels look great on your car !! with or without a drop. From what I have heard you can cut one coil link for a modest drop.

Have fun !!! :thumbup:


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

*Just got off the phone..*

talking to somebody at Tirerack. I think I am taking the day off on March 17


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

humanoid said:


> I'm having fun now so, I lowered your car too :thumbup:


Now Photoshop some big red brakes behind those spokes! :angel:


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

*wheel locks?*

Are the wheel locks that I used to have in my 01 330ci with BBS RS-GT wheels going to fit in my 03 540 with BBS RS-GT wheels?


----------



## m5next (Oct 9, 2003)

Gene here is a pic of smoked celis on TiAg.



M5 LITE said:


> Nice skills with Photoshop! All I know how to do is resize and run batch jobs of plugins...
> 
> Can you take your smoked CELIS taillamps and put them on my car? I really want them too, but am slightly apprehensive of how they will look on my lighter colored car. Thanks!


----------



## M5 LITE (Oct 29, 2003)

m5next said:


> Gene here is a pic of smoked celis on TiAg.


 Ah yes - very nice! And those Fike FM-10s are sweet as well!

Thank you very much - this has solidified the smoked over the clear - I'm ordering!

Awesome...


----------



## M5 LITE (Oct 29, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> Now Photoshop some big red brakes behind those spokes! :angel:


STOP IT (pun intended) Dave! You're going to kill me! I know my tax refunds are going to be significant this year, but come on! ;-)

Unless you want to subsidize my brake purchase...


----------



## Quake (Oct 14, 2003)

m5next said:


> Gene here is a pic of smoked celis on TiAg.


NICE! What roof spoiler is that? I assume ACS? Where did u get it? Thanks.


----------



## m5next (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks. Yes it is ACS. I got it locally from a Schnitzer dealer. CEC of California is the North American Distributor of all Schnitzer products.



Quake said:


> NICE! What roof spoiler is that? I assume ACS? Where did u get it? Thanks.


----------



## BMRSEB (Oct 14, 2003)

DKSF said:


> Just curious, is the lowering kit made by PShop as well?
> 
> If not, what do you have in there, looks pretty low?


Yes, the lowering is PhotoShopped as well. I am considering Bavauto Springs and Eibach Sport Shocks, when I get the cash..


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

*Gene.....*

is it possible to take a look at my service history? Some people in this board and the other board are saying that my pedal vibration could be related to bad rotors. I changed the oem pads on Saturday with Axxis deluxe plus pads, and for some reason, the steering wheel shimmy is now almost totally gone. But the gas pedal vibe is still there even at speeds as slow as 50. Remember that I've been having this issue since day 1. Can you take a look if your techs have looked into my rotors?

give me a buzz..

thanks..


----------



## raynyc (Mar 7, 2004)

*i have hm2's too that i think im gonna sell and get the ssr's!*

i keep seeing the ssr gt3's and i luv them!


----------

